# Genesis Altitude, Update



## Mr Pig (12 Jul 2008)

For those that might be interested. I finally got to try a Genesis Altitude 00 today. That's the entry Altitude with a Reynolds 520 steel frame, rather than the more exotic metals of the higher models, Shimano Deore everything and Rockshox Tora fork.

I'm buying one. The bike feels bang on as soon as you get on it. It's a few pounds heavier than a good aluminium bike at that price point but on the move it's not a show stopper. The geometry is relaxed without being dead and the steel frame makes the bike very comfy.

Straight after trying the Altitude I went around the corner to another shop and tried a Specialized Rockhopper. I didn't expect a dramatic difference but there was, it was night and day. The ride of the Rockhopper is jarring by comparison, tooth-rattlingly unpleasant, and the steering turn-in is far too fast. If you were in a race, the Rockhopper would win but you wouldn't enjoy it much. 

I'll let you know when I get the bike and how it goes but at least I've finally made my mind up :0)


----------



## ratty2k (14 Jul 2008)

At last!

Glad you chose what feels best! Get great write ups, spec list is pretty good and steel as well.


----------



## Mr Pig (14 Jul 2008)

I picked it up yesterday. I've not beenb out on it yet as there was oil on the disks. Very tidy bike though, well put together. Looking forward to seeing how it feels out and about :0)


----------



## Renard (15 Jul 2008)

How much was it?


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Jul 2008)

List price is £570 but I paid £540 with a £20 pair of pedals thrown in. Good spec for the money and cheaper than the Genesis Core 20, which has exactly the same parts on an aluminium frame for £600.


----------



## barq (15 Jul 2008)

Let us know how you get on once you've been out on it. Or if you want to review it for the new CycleChat blog...


----------



## Mr Pig (15 Jul 2008)

Sure, will do. I've not ridden it yet, other than around the back garden, as I discovered oil on the brake rotors when I got it home! I asked the shop for new pads as I could sort it out my self but they'd rather I took it back for them to check out, which I'll not be able to do 'till the weekend. 

There arn't any leeks in the system, I think it's just been spilled when the brakes were set up.


----------



## barq (16 Jul 2008)

Argh, that's a pain. Still it is as well you spotted it when you did - so much harder to complain about later on.


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Jul 2008)

I closely checked the bike over in the shop, including spinning the wheels to check the rims and brake disks were true. Just didn't think to check the disks for oil, well you wouldn't would you?


----------



## MichaelM (16 Jul 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> I've not ridden it yet, other than around the back garden, as I discovered oil on the brake rotors when I got it home!



When you say _oil on the disc rotors_, did you really mean *too many gears on the frame!* 

Nice bike, I'm sure you'll enjoy it (even if your shifting fingers do get tired).


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Jul 2008)

MichaelM said:


> When you say _oil on the disc rotors_, did you really mean *too many gears on the frame!*



I totaly agree. I don't want 27 gears, 24 was fine. That's just what all the bikes have now. It's a willy waving thing as far as I'm concerened, like these big heavy 100mm travel forks, how many people need that?


----------



## ratty2k (16 Jul 2008)

Err, well me for a start, going right thro' the 130mm I've got at the minute, new bike will have 160mm....


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Jul 2008)

The only reason the Tora fork on my new bike would bottom out is because it's too darn soft to begin with! Half of the travel disappears as soon as you sit on it. Thinking of changing the fork actually. 

And you must admit, most people won't need 100mm of travel. This is cross country bike, it's not designed for big hits.


----------



## ratty2k (16 Jul 2008)

Depends, I only ride cross country really. Most riding has been done up in the dark Peaks around Mancs/ Sheffiled. Once you get the confidence up, you start doing more or faster stuff... But 100mm will do for a lot of people granted.
Jacobs ladder or the beast in the Peaks get VERY entertaining on a 100 mm hardtail!

Edit: I'd stick with the Tora, while its a little heavy, it is quite a good fork. You wouldn't notice much in perfomance gain if you went for say a Reba. Mates got A Tora on his bike, is there not a preload adjuster on the fork? If not a change to a slightly heavier guage spring would do it. (Re too much sag- Dependent on how you want your fork- plush or firm 25-30mm of sag is where I'd start)


----------



## Mr Pig (16 Jul 2008)

The Tora fitted to the Altitude 00 is the plain vanilla one which only has preload and rebound adjusters on it. I'm thinking about selling it and buying either the next one up, with the lockout, or the air-spring version which is a lot more tunable. I'd like a lockout but I'm not sure about the air-sping as looking at the revues that fork seems less than totally reliable. 

There's not much choice at the bottom end of the fork market and the Tora does look like the best lockable fork for that kind of money. The other cheap forks that lock don't have the Rockshox blow-off feature which unlocks the fork if it hits a big bump, which is a really good idea.


----------



## MichaelM (17 Jul 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> The Tora fitted to the Altitude 00 is the plain vanilla one which only has preload and rebound adjusters on it. I'm thinking about selling it and buying either the next one up,...........




What you are describing is the reason I'll probably never buy a complete mtb again.

Try giving Tim Flooks Tuned Shox a call - they are very knowledgable (and friendly) - they may be able to sort you out regarding rebound, and offer advice over whether or not it would be worth changing the spring.


----------



## ratty2k (17 Jul 2008)

Yer, but to buy a bike as parts and do a self build- whilst very satisfying it's an expensive way of doing things.

M r Pig, cant quite belive you are thinking of upgrading a part you haven't even used yet! Lockout is something of a pain in the arse where I'm concerned.
Got it on my Fox forks as standard, but when I use it, I forget to release it. So after a few close calls on fast single track I never use the bloody thing. Overrated unless you are doing a lot of road work with the bike IMO. You dont actually need more than a preload and rebound adjustment, certainly from what you have described your riding to be....


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Jul 2008)

Rockshox forks have a 'blow-off' that knocks off the lockout if you hit a big bump so forgeting to unlock it shouldn't be a issue. I don't know if any other fork brand offer this feature? 

I spend a lit of time on the road, in fact I'm going to buy another set of wheels for road tyres. Where I really want the lockout is for on road fast corners comming down hills. I just don't like the way the front end feels in that situation, and where I live that situation is often.

I did look at buying a frame but the cost of parts, even using parts I have lying around and buying cheap parts, was too much. A whole bike was a lot cheaper. Changing the fork isn't that big a deal. These forks fetch good money on eBay so it would probably only cost maybe thirty or forty quid extra to buy the lockout version. Now is the best time to change the fork if I'm going to as the fork I'd be selling is brand new, unused.

Off to look for Tuned Shox :0)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2008)

This is one of the reasons why I gave the advice of going to On-One... they have a choice of forks when you get a bike off them. You are going to find this gets more expensive than you had anticipated now. I am you'll enjoy the bike anyway and, who are we kidding, whatever we buy we tinker and upgrade and end up paying far more than our so-called budget!


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Jul 2008)

I looked at the On One site but it was going to work out more expensive, lots of their options were out of stock and I didn't want to buy a bike I hadn't even sat on. 

Apart from the fork the spec of the Altitude is pretty good, it's a very well thought out bike.


----------



## ratty2k (17 Jul 2008)

Most forks have a blow off feature- its a safety device. But you only get the fork action on bigger hits that way, and lose the plushnes of the fork on normal rough ground. Could you not just get a rigid carbon fork? IIRC you are riding sedate off road as in gravel tracks and smooth bridleways?
You are right in saying now is the best time to sell the fork, but again, I seriously doubt you'd notice much difference. And as for the front end feel, its just something you get used to. I hadn't ridden my full sus for a whaile and it took most of a ride to get used to the back end squishiness.


----------



## RedBike (17 Jul 2008)

> Where I really want the lockout is for on road fast corners comming down hills. I just don't like the way the front end feels in that situation, and where I live that situation is often.



I'm not sure that a lock-out would help you. You're not braking or pedalling hard so it's hard to see how having the fork locked out would help.

Most lockouts don't stop the fork from moving completely. There is normally 5mm or so movement.


----------



## Mr Pig (17 Jul 2008)

RedBike said:


> You're not braking or pedalling hard so it's hard to see how having the fork locked out would help.



As you corner the front wheel loads up and the fork compresses. I just want the front to feel more ridged and stable. 



> IIRC you are riding sedate off road as in gravel tracks and smooth bridleways?



That's right, mostly, but it's pretty hilly where I live and it's pretty hard to go down a steep gravel track sedately! ;0) Often you can't brake on them or you'd be off. And we want to do more off road exploring. Over the years we've gone for miles on the back roads around here and we're looking for something else.


----------



## ratty2k (18 Jul 2008)

Still think lock out is overrated, more a matter of getting used to how the bike rides now you have a squishy fork.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Jul 2008)

ratty2k said:


> Still think lock out is overrated, more a matter of getting used to how the bike rides now you have a squishy fork.



Well, on a fairly even surface and especially when climbing, locking out suss forks makes a massive difference. You are just wasting energy otherwise...


----------



## Mr Pig (19 Jul 2008)

When I got the bike with a suspension fork I developed a very smooth peddling style to avoid bobbing the front of the bike. I think it's really funny when you see kids bouncing along the road on their cheapo full-suspension with no damping whatsoever.


----------



## Mr Pig (18 Aug 2008)

ivancarlos said:


> Was at Glentress today and saw a couple of these badged up as hire bikes from the Hub.



Yes, I spoke to them before I bought the bike. They reckon they're good bikes. I'm waiting 'till I've had it a while before I post my opinion on it. Still got a few 'issues' to sort out.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Aug 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Still got a few 'issues' to sort out.



Yeah, we know that - but, more importantly, what about the bike?


----------



## Mr Pig (18 Aug 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, we know that - but, more importantly, what about the bike?



Oh you're such a wag ;0) To be honest I've not used the bike enough to be able to say anything sensible about how it rides, I've not used it off road at all yet. And maybe I'll be able to say something conclusive about its reliability when I stop having to take it back to the shop! At the moment I'm waiting to see if a new seatpost clamp has stopped the post sliding down and for parts from Rockshox to fix the rebound damper that apparently couldn't handle the walk from the shop to the car!


----------

